# WD Black Raid 0 vs. WD Black 1TB



## MoonPig (Apr 4, 2009)

New Question - Post #8


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 4, 2009)

SpinPoint!! Most definitly!


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 4, 2009)

lol, ok. I was thinking that. I'll get it ordered Monday. Just need somewhere to put 200GB of data untill their loaded with the OS... lol


----------



## jagass (Apr 4, 2009)

Samsung Spinpoint is good...


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 4, 2009)

i would get the two blacks and use your spinpoint as a backup drive


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 4, 2009)

hmmm im considering that, i may get one 500GB Black now, and then another in a month or so.


----------



## Paintface (Apr 7, 2009)

go for the 640gb black editions, they have 320gb platters


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 8, 2009)

Ok, i've bought the WD Black, it arrived yesterday. 

One thing though, can you Raid0 two drives that don't have an OS. Like a Raid for just games?


----------



## renozi (Apr 8, 2009)

absolutely, you can raid0 any drives for any reason!


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 8, 2009)

Sweet, once my PC is back up and running - i'll see how big my steam folder is and look into some drives. 

Starting to regret selling my Raptor... lol.


----------



## 2lowSniper (Apr 8, 2009)

Paintface said:


> go for the 640gb black editions, they have 320gb platters



I think this is the route i'm going for now.


----------



## renozi (Apr 8, 2009)

raptors are overrated anyways, I had them in raid 0 and they were so loud. I think you'll get a lot more out of the Blacks than those old raptors.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 8, 2009)

Either:

Raid0 two small drives (160/250GB each)
Raid0 two Raptors (74/150GB each)
Raid0 two SSDs (60GB each)


----------



## suraswami (Apr 8, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Either:
> 
> Raid0 two small drives (160/250GB each)
> Raid0 two Raptors (74/150GB each)
> Raid0 two SSDs (60GB each)



WTF do I need to scroll to your 8th post when u could have posted in ur 1 st post 

anyway its option 3 if you are looking for speed.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 8, 2009)

option 3 also happens to be EXPENSIVE, lol.

And if i put it in the first post, it would confuse people reading the second post


----------



## 2lowSniper (Apr 8, 2009)

Option 1 save yourself some coin for something else.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 8, 2009)

depends on how much people are willing to sell SSDs for. May get 3x 32GB.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 8, 2009)

I just went through the same thing as well. 
I have a raptor 74 and wanted 1 more for raid0 but even so it is only about 120gigs.
I have an older WD160 (works excellent very quiet) and found 1 more on ebay for $35 so I went with the 2 WD160s. 
(LOL, SSDs are a very far off dream at this point)


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 8, 2009)

Yea, they are quite expensive.

Hows the WD160s? difference from single to RAID?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 8, 2009)

I had them in raid before and they worked very nice. As far as quietness they are practically silent.
I have never had a larger HDD than the 160s so I cant compare them to the 320s.
(for me with Vista Ult and my steam games I use about 130 gigs so the dual 160s is plenty for me)

As far as speed the absolutely fastest I ever had was my 4 hitachi 80s in raid0 it beat up a pair of raptors and "Felt" really fast in everyday using. The thing is where to fit 4 Hdds in my SFF case, just not enough room.

I used 4 80gig Laptop Hdds in raid0 but it was never close to the reg Hdds in speed.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 8, 2009)

I may be able to do 3 7200RPM HDs in Raid0. But was aiming at a 3 HD cage... hmmm


----------



## suraswami (Apr 8, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> option 3 also happens to be EXPENSIVE, lol.
> 
> And if i put it in the first post, it would confuse people reading the second post



I was just messing with you 

If I were you instead of option 3 and spending a boat load of money I will do 3 x 250GB in RAID 5 to get both speed and some kind of failure protection level.  My gaming box has 3 x 160GB RAID 5 and I get more than 300 MB/s speed, that too mixing drives, 1 - Maxtor, 1 - Segate and 1 - WD regular

The WD blues are fast and cheap.  Single drive I got about 100GB/s on my server.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 8, 2009)

I hope someone with the 640s or 320s would let us know how they compare to the 160s.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, i'm going to have to see who will swap a Spinpoint F1 500GB for 2 x 250GB drives and then i'll buy a third. Raid0 or Raid5 though...


----------



## Paintface (Apr 8, 2009)

to give an idea, i have the following drives on which i tested av read speed with HDTACH

640gb black edition : 101mb/s
640gb blue edition : 90mb/s
74gb raptor : 73mb/s
500gb : 63mb/s


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 8, 2009)

hmmm... pitty they don't sell Blacks in 160/250GB sizes.


----------

